# New Pocket Watch Box



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just received this today great quality not very good pictures.



















bowie


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That looks a quality job. Very nice.

Mike


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That looks very nice indeed 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

That is insanely beautiful.

I assume it was a custom job?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a very similar box and found the compartments too deep to allow easy access - so came up with this DIY Fix.

Made it much easier to move watches in/out, made no permanent change to the case & was inexpensive.

Julian (L)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a lovely box...was it from 'The Bay'?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> That's a lovely box...was it from 'The Bay'?


you can get it of the bay but i got it from them direct Â£1.00 cheaper.Â£45.00 great price.

thanks for the tip Julian,i will follow suit.

here is the link if it's ok to post if not the mods can remove.

http://www.watch-winder.co.uk/Sapelli-Wood-Eight-Pocket-Watch-Display-Case-W06.html

bowie


----------

